# Xorg, Gnome Desktop with linux-c7



## WantBSD (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello,
Some month ago : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/gnome-3-black-screen-on-freebsd.69618/#post-417516


I decide to switch linux-c7.
In this case, I install Linux c7 with base and some other packages.
And remove linux-c6.

In next step, I again install nvidia- driver-390.87_2.

So linux-c6 installed.
And linux-c7 not removed.
So Both version at same.

Currently: after reboot and login to my user (not root) startx not works.


/Var/log/xorg.0.log :



			http://ix.io/1ESe
		


Also I run gnome-session, it display many errors. Image attachment.


----------

